# Denver Alliance Bowie Seminar Review



## Keith Jennings (Jul 10, 2005)

I have been waiting to put up a proper review until I got back all of the photos from the seminar, but the photographer is taking forever to get back to me.  Once the photos are in, I'll put up a proper review.  Until then, here you go:
 
On the weekend of June 25th and 26th, a group of blade enthusiasts from all over the United States gathered in Denver, CO for two days of intensive knife training.  This was the first time that the Alliance Bowie Knife method had been taught in Rocky Mountain region.  While there were a number of "Alliance veterans" in attendance, most of the participants at the seminar had never trained with Alliance Martial Arts Pete Kautz before.  While the veterans knew what to expect, all of the participants were blown away at the quality and depth of instruction.  Many of folks in attendance had a lot of experience traveling the knife seminar circuit, and more than one person declared that it was the best knife seminar they had ever attended.


The first day of training was dedicated to the American bowie knife.  Pete started everyone off with some light calisthenics.  Many have heard of combat condition, but this was more like combative conditioning.  All of the exercises were done with a training knife in hand, and each one was done with the idea of mimicking and enhancing martial movements.  After everyone was properly warmed up, Pete introduced the proper guard stance.  He explained in detail the proper method of holding a bowie knife by allowing the guard of the knife to protect your hand.  Next, Pete covered a few essential Western fencing concepts, such as footwork, timing, and distance.  Focus was given to the thrust, with an emphasis on making sure the students moved using the True Times (Time of the Hand, Body, and Foot).  Training consisted of various flow drills and battle sets using varied rhythm in order to avoid predictability.  The day ended with some spirited rounds of sparring.  There were a number of really nice exchanges in the sparring, which was a testament to both Petes ability as a teacher and the dedication of the students.  After a while, the rubber trainers were discarded in favor for burning sticks of incense.  The change in attitude and focus was quite evident as soon as the students began spar with the incense.  Range immediately opened up, and each combatant gave their opponent much more respect.



The second day consisted of double-knife training.  Practicing with duel weapons is an advanced skill, and while the training was challenging, everyones skill level dramatically increased by the end of the second day.  Pete explained that when using two knifes (or swords) the real danger is in self-inflicted wounds.  That is why weaving motions are dangerous for the novice.  Instead, shoot one weapon out to block or defend, and then retract as you counter strike or check with the other weapon.  A variety of tactics were covered, including _stresso tempo_ (single time) and _dui tempi_ (double time) defenses, intercepting attacks, and _crossada_ (crossing) actions.



So ended two days of rigorous, but extremely rewarding, knife training.  As is standard with any Alliance Martial Arts seminar, all of the students left with months and months of drills to practice with their training partners at home.  Thanks to Pete for coming out to teach such an fantastic seminar, and thanks to all the students in attendance who made it happen.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good time...

Paul


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought it was an excellent seminar overall. Pete Kautz presented the material in a clear and consise manner and is a helluva nice guy. He answered any and all questions, even those not relating to the course material. In the minor Bowie experience I have had , Pete clarified some points(no pun intended) that I was have difficulty with through his regular teaching methods. The two knife work was something I had never done before and enjoyed greatly. Pete taught that portion with a logical mathematical progression of skill sets that made it possible to build on newly acquired skills. I highly recomend training with Pete if you get the chance.


----------



## Pete Kautz (Jul 20, 2005)

Brother Grimm - Glad you had fun and learned a lot! It was good to get to meet you, too. We really had a great group and so everyone was able to learn fast and walk out with some solid skills. You more experienced folks got things to work on, and even the novices (with no prior training) made a good showing in the sparring.

Keith - Pictures soon. Jesse said he would send a cd to me w/ them all.

Best of all,

Pete Kautz
http://alliancemartialarts.com
http://modernknives.com

PS - Tulisan, could you add these links to your big list of knife sites here on the forum? Gracias.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 20, 2005)

Mr. Kautz,

Welcome to the armoury here at MartialTalk! The staff here does their best to maintain a welcoming environment for everyone, and as Moderator for the Armoury I work hard to maintain a professional environment here so that experts like yourself (as well as the novice) can feel welcomed to post and discuss what we do best. I hope that you find this to be a good online community. Although we have a specific advertizing policy to help reduce "spam," we do welcome seminar and product reviews and updates on what people are doing. So please keep in touch and keep us up to speed!   

Mr. Grimm (lol) and myself are good friends, and have been supportive of each others efforts for some time now. I met up with him last week and we reviewed a bunch of material. This is good for both of us as I get to see the material and learn, and he gets to present the material which helps his retention. One of those things we reviewed were his notes from this recent seminar.

I must say that based on what I was able to see, you did an awesome job. The burning incense sparring sounded unique, yet cool. The basics seemed to have a good flow of instruction and continuity. I especially liked the double knife work. It was reminiscent of some Ernesto Presas stick work to me, but applied to the knife in a deadly fashion. The double knife work was a nice, concise, and simple format that allowed the student to coordinate both hands well for double knife work. And naturally, I always have respect for those who aren't afraid to integrate sparring into a seminar. I am sure that everyone regardless of previous training walked away with something of value, and walked away a better knife combatant.

I would recommend that people go and train with you at least once, even if they have previous experience, and I will encourage my group members to take that opportunity if it comes along.

I also have had the chance to review Modern Knives #1. I'll be putting a positive review here in the armoury within the next week or so if that is O.K. with you and Mr. Keating; so stay tuned.

Thanks again....

Keep up the good work and keep in touch!  
artyon: 

Paul Janulis

P.S. My links list is about 8 months out of date  :erg: . I will set some time aside to update it soon, though, and I will add your links per your request.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Jul 21, 2005)

One thing about Pete's programs is that they are always evolving and current. I suppose the best way to describe his presentations  is as "Energy, Energy, Energy". The material you guys saw at this seminar is but the tip of the iceburg on what resides in this man's mind.  He also teaches a top-of-line groundfighting class. His FMA background always manifests itself.  For his Expert Knife Test, he did one of the most comprehensive combat folder classes that I've seen. Check out the interview with him on Kelly Worden's site for some insights into the great contributions he has made to the Western Martial Arts.  More importantly Pete is a man of his word, who always presents the truth. This is a good man to have at your back.


My Best
Dwight


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 21, 2005)

Pete Kautz said:
			
		

> Keith - Pictures soon. Jesse said he would send a cd to me w/ them all.


Great! I will have to bother him to make sure I get a copy of the cd as well. I especially want copies of the incense sparring and the group picture.


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 21, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I also have had the chance to review Modern Knives #1. I'll be putting a positive review here in the armoury within the next week or so if that is O.K. with you and Mr. Keating; so stay tuned.


When you do, Ill go ahead and post a review of MK issue 2 as well. Like the first issue, there are hours and hours of training hidden inside this one issue. This is especially true of Petes section of the FMA thrusting triangle. Also, I always had a dislike for the kerambit, but James Keating really shows that there is more to it than fancy "wild west" spinning moves. Lastly, anyone who carries a Travel Wrench like I do will definitely enjoy Kelly Wordons instruction.  Great stuff! Of course, Im sure Pete knows which issue Im really looking forward to..

Ill put together a more detailed review when I get the time.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2005)

Keith,

Sounds good.

And, did someone mention pics???
We like pics....if some pics from the event get up on the world wide web, make sure that yall let us know!

 :supcool:


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 21, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Keith,
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, once Pete or I get the pictures, they will go up on both the CSG website and the Alliance site.  Plus, I'm sure Chris (and the other participants) wouldn't mind a copy of the group photo.


----------

